# Anyone here in need of a Designated Grower in Canada?



## Med Grow (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just looking to become a designated grower for someone in need.  If interested or any questions please e-mail me at: removed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2011)

:stoned:



take care and be safe


----------



## Med Grow (Oct 1, 2011)

still looking for another patient if anyone is in need.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

The peeps here grow their own.  I doubt that you are going to find anyone here.

Most probably have far more crops and experience.


----------



## Med Grow (Oct 2, 2011)

That quick to make your judgement?? and you came to this conclusion how? 

 I may or may not find someone here that needs help but to assume  "Most probably have far more crops and experience" with out knowing a single thing about me, only exposes your own ignorance.

  My exprience is *extensive* and I'm offering my services to people in need for *free*.


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2011)

Med Grow said:
			
		

> That quick to make your judgement?? and you came to this conclusion how?
> 
> I may or may not find someone here that needs help but to assume  "Most probably have far more crops and experience" with out knowing a single thing about me, only exposes your own ignorance.
> 
> My exprience is *extensive* and I'm offering my services to people in need for *free*.



:confused2:... Not trying to speak for thg, but my 'guess' as to how she came to that conclusion, ... because you came to a strange site, where noone knows you, and you know noone, and are asking for ppl to "give" your product away to..???/ 


> *12*.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or                 *solicitations*, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums. *This                 includes any solicitations to buy or sell a product or service of any kind*.


.. I'm sure you wouldn't be ignorant enough to post this without first reading the site rules, right?...


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll take this one......


Don't be a clown. 
Here is how I came to that conclusion my friend.

You jump on a site new to you and offer to grow for someone you don't know at all, in fact, someone whom you are hoping to meet on the internet.
You did not say what State you are from or any kind of credientials on your "extensive" grow experience.
What is wrong? Don't you have any friends IRL to grow for? Trolling the internet looking for "patients" sounds like a BIG scam to me.


----------



## Med Grow (Oct 2, 2011)

why so many closed minds and negativity here??  It "sounds like a BIG scam"??  I'm offering to help people in need completely free of charge lol.  No stings attached guys, seriously just want to help people by doing something I love doing.  I just don't understand why some at a place like this would be so hateful towards something like that.

 Just to clear up a couple things, I live in Canada, I'm not trolling and can give references to prove so. the only people that need to know my details on experience and so on are people that are actually interested in my help. the fact that I'm not a regular poster has nothing to do with my knowledge and exprience on growing.

None the less the last thing I meant to do was offend anyone so I apologise to anyone who may of took offense of my offer to help others.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

Careful Hal, we saw how he pounced on THG for her "quick" judgement... :rofl: :rofl:

Samples....where's the samples??  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2011)

Med Grow said:
			
		

> why so many closed minds and negativity here??  It "sounds like a BIG scam"??  I'm offering to help people in need completely free of charge lol.  No stings attached guys, seriously just want to help people by doing something I love doing.  I just don't understand why some at a place like this would be so hateful towards something like that.
> 
> Just to clear up a couple things, I live in Canada, I'm not trolling and can give references to prove so. the only people that need to know my details on experience and so on are people that are actually interested in my help. the fact that I'm not a regular poster has nothing to do with my knowledge and exprience on growing.
> 
> None the less the last thing I meant to do was offend anyone so I apologise to anyone who may of took offense of my offer to help others.



I doubt anyone here would be offended by someone 'helping' others. Especially fot FREE. That's pretty much "what" we do here. And if your offer is legitimate and sincere, it is worthy of praise rather than condemnation. "IF".. 'cause I've a hard time believing you can't "give" it away  
....BUT.. you need to see it from our POV as well. New member, first post, no reputation or history here. Apparently looking for 'customers'..:confused2:..
Because you're not a regular poster may not be related to your experience or ability, but it  'does' influence how your post is interpreted, accepted. 
 e.g... if you had posted journals, advice, been a 'part of the community' for a year or two, and THEN mentioned you had room for another patient, entirely a different scenario...


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 4, 2011)

Lets see some of your work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love some acorn squash.  And a few roma tomatoes, please.    Oh and I'm very patient.


----------



## AmellunkSpell (Oct 8, 2011)

hi all! my nick AmellunkSpell


----------



## Hick (Oct 8, 2011)

AmellunkSpell said:
			
		

> hi all! my nick AmellunkSpell


our spammer AGAIN.....:angrywife:

I am going to contact both your email provider and your ip provider about abuse, if you spam this forum one more time. Got it?...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 8, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> our spammer AGAIN.....:angrywife:
> 
> I am going to contact both your email provider and your ip provider about abuse, if you spam this forum one more time. Got it?...



Yeah and his little dog, too!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2011)

Get Them *Hick*:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2011)

yee haa


----------



## vape4life (Oct 11, 2011)

actually was googling designated growers as I need one asap and found this forum and thread.  Unfortunately the OP does not accept PM so how can I get in contact with you?

If there are any other good quality DG's looking for a patient (permit is for 60g/month), please PM. thanks


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2011)

I just googled it and after 10 pages I got tired of searching for this thread.

Seemed like there was a bunch of Designated Growers


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I just googled it and after 10 pages I got tired of searching for this thread.
> 
> Seemed like there was a bunch of Designated Growers






			
				vape4life said:
			
		

> actually was googling designated growers as I need one asap and found this forum and thread.  Unfortunately the OP does not accept PM so how can I get in contact with you?
> 
> If there are any other good quality DG's looking for a patient (permit is for 60g/month), please PM. thanks



Lol....thanks for the laugh pc.


----------



## vape4life (Oct 17, 2011)

well i'm open to other DG's as well, thanks.


----------



## vape4life (Oct 26, 2011)

anyone?  Bueller? lol  PLease PM if you can assist.


----------



## Mattimus (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm in need of a designated grower, are you still looking for someone with authorization?


----------



## Shoobeedoo (Aug 10, 2013)

hi there
I am looking for a grower for my prescription . it's only 4 grams a day so I'm learning this is harder to find someone. We order from the government but the strain isn't the right one 
Any advice would help


----------



## kaotik (Aug 10, 2013)

might be hard pressed now shoo
i'm surprised you can't find any though.. the streets/dispensaries are flooded right now (atleast in my province)
 with the home-grow laws set to change in the next year; everyone is pushing as much as they can, while they can. plummeting the price (for legal routes and street)

highly recommend you try any nearby dispensaries if possible.
 by the time all the paperwork gets filled and filed for a caregiver permit; i think you'll only manage a couple crops if things go through, before you're searching again anyway


----------

